# 1959 JD 630 Tractor



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Youtube video I shot of nice 1959 JD 630 tractor selling on an August 24, 2013 farm retirement auction in southeast Minnesota (Cannon Falls, MN):






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I like your posts Pete but you could put the selling price in your post so I don't have to watch a video to find out.My time is valuable you know,lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That was a nice tractor. I still have our old 60. Grew up driving the Johnny Poppers.

You do a good job Pete. I spent one rainy afternoon just looking through your videos.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again Greg. I collect a few 2 cylinders and love watching your auction. Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I like your posts Pete but you could put the selling price in your post so I don't have to watch a video to find out.My time is valuable you know,lol.


I've hoped for the same thing. I think Pete wants you to watch the whole video and visit his website to find out. Can't make it so easy for you.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Keep your posts coming Pete, we love em! I come from a 2 cylinder and 4020 farm growing up in the 70's and 80's so it's fun to see these auctions. Thanks!


----------

